# Scared!



## Hannah12 (May 11, 2013)

I'm really scared now!!! Humans are weird to me. I'd look at my family and think omg they're like animals. I'm not kidding and it's scaring me then when I realise that I'm a human too i freak out  please say someone out there has felt this way before  I don't know what to do anymore. From the moment i wake up to the moment i go to sleep I feel stuck inside my body watchinge the world. I don't remember living before either. Like i feel as if all of a sudden i was dropped into a random body and I haven't grown up


----------



## heartless (Apr 29, 2013)

I felt this way few months ago. Hopeless, scared, depressed, empty, melancholic...
you will be fine... just a crises.

read my earlier threads and posts


----------



## Doberg (Sep 12, 2013)

I was just going to start a thread on "How to cope with the fear" but I think this post will suffice. I really hate the fear of the symptoms its horrible. I just know I have good days and bad days even moments are good and bad. Its about controlling and managing while you recover.

I been trying the panic away program as well as the linden method. I don't know how much they will help but I will see.


----------



## morgenstrn (Aug 16, 2013)

Hannah12 said:


> I'm really scared now!!! Humans are weird to me. I'd look at my family and think omg they're like animals. I'm not kidding and it's scaring me then when I realise that I'm a human too i freak out  please say someone out there has felt this way before  I don't know what to do anymore. From the moment i wake up to the moment i go to sleep I feel stuck inside my body watchinge the world. I don't remember living before either. Like i feel as if all of a sudden i was dropped into a random body and I haven't grown up


Omg I had the exact same thing when I had DP!!! Horrible. But really you'll get through it. Try to read and inform yourself about human evolution. We are all humans and get confused from time to time about our condition, it's normal. But try your best to ignore the thoughts and whenever they pop up just label them as bullshit and move on, easier said than done but try. They more you are trained with this the easier it gets and in the end you'll realise these thoughts were meaningless, but a result of DP - not your fault. Good luck!


----------

